# June 2015 Theme Voting



## kilroy214 (May 24, 2016)

Vote for your favorite prompt!


*vote the selection to nominate this picture


----------



## PrinzeCharming (May 24, 2016)

Wow, what an interesting selection! :-k


----------



## Sleepwriter (May 24, 2016)

So only voting for one option?


----------



## PrinzeCharming (May 24, 2016)

Sleepwriter said:


> So only voting for one option?



Yeah, I expected at least three.


----------



## Terry D (May 25, 2016)

Sleepwriter said:


> So only voting for one option?





PrinzeCharming said:


> Yeah, I expected at least three.



It's just a vote for a prompt, folks. No need for a complicated selection process. Back in the day, there was no voting for the prompt at all. It was selected by the organizer.


----------



## Rookish (May 25, 2016)

The right thing to do here is to set up a pre-prompt selection committee, who will determine what exactly defines a 'prompt'.

After their results have been made public to the forum, potential prompts can be submitted by way of candidates.

These submissions will then be vetted by a quality-control committee, who will announce the viable prompts of successful candidates.   

A period of campaigning then follows, where each prompt is represented to the forum as a whole in different ways.

Voting ensues, but only users who abide by the forum laws to the letter and who's posts have been carefully screened for any deviant behaviors will be allowed to vote. 

After the voting process, the final prompt will mainly consist out of the majority vote, but must contain accurate percentiles of each prompt that has been voted for.

This process will be repeated each month, and is called democracy or capitalism or somesuch.  

forgive me, boredom struck


----------



## PrinzeCharming (May 25, 2016)

Terry D said:


> It's just a vote for a prompt, folks. No need for a complicated selection process. Back in the day, there was no voting for the prompt at all. It was selected by the organizer.



We'll just recycle what isn't chosen. If there's interest, it will come up again. No worries.


----------



## kilroy214 (May 26, 2016)

Pretty much. How many times was Alien Mating Rituals on the poll before it got picked?


----------



## Phil Istine (May 26, 2016)

Rookish said:


> The right thing to do here is to set up a pre-prompt selection committee, who will determine what exactly defines a 'prompt'.
> 
> After their results have been made public to the forum, potential prompts can be submitted by way of candidates.
> 
> ...



After which everyone votes for 'none of the above'.


----------



## Sleepwriter (May 26, 2016)

kilroy214 said:


> Pretty much. How many times was Alien Mating Rituals on the poll before it got picked?



Don't forget about pouch cream, it still bubbles up from time to time, but has yet to make the cut.


----------



## PrinzeCharming (May 26, 2016)

Sleepwriter said:


> Don't forget about pouch cream, it still bubbles up from time to time, but has yet to make the cut.




Yeah, I've seen it surface since I joined in January. #PouchCream2017


----------



## bdcharles (May 26, 2016)

PrinzeCharming said:


> Yeah, I've seen it surface since I joined in January. #PouchCream2017



I thought it was going to win once so wrote a precautionary story about it. It's a pretty daft slice of rhythmic prose, but it did amuse me slightly (at the time)


----------

